# Hello from China



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi,verybody.very glad to join this forum!
Wish everyone have a happy and health new year 2012


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome from Oregon


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

welcome from australia


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Liverpool. Glad you joined us x


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi from New York.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi and a big welcome from Melbourne Australia.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thankyou and welcome to the forum from UK


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome from Perth, Western Australia. I'm sure you will enjoy visiting this site and admiring the wonderful efforts of all the members here. Hope you have a happy and healthy year ahead!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome from the east coast of yorkshire uk. Happy and healthy new year 2012.


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

Ni hao.......from Nebraska!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London in the UK


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome from Canada.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome from Southern California, where in China are you from? I was born in Southern China 66 years ago.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome from Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you very much !


elsienicholls said:


> Welcome from Oregon


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot !


kiwiannie said:


> welcome from australia


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for your warn welcom !


missmolly said:


> Hi and welcome from Liverpool. Glad you joined us x


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for everyboday!I am very happy to join this best family!


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

I am very happy to hear that you was born in Southern China !and I also live in Southen ---Shantou city.Do you often come back to China ?


JJMM88 said:


> Welcome from Southern California, where in China are you from? I was born in Southern China 66 years ago.


----------



## Raffa (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome from Sydney, Australia. Welcome to the Forum and wishing all a very Happy as Healthy New Year


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome from San Antonio, TX. Wishing you all the best for a very happy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome from Florida


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome from Australia. Happy and prosperous New Year


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi welcome from nottinghamshire


----------



## Rose Lizotte (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome from Massachusetts.


----------



## sunflowerjo (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice to see you here! Welcome from Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome from Florida USA! So nice to have you here from so far away... enjoy the forum.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

NORASS said:


> Hi,verybody.very glad to join this forum!
> Wish everyone have a happy and health new year 2012


Happy New Year... The Year of the Dragon, from Southern California!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the most wonderfull group of people.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome from Southern California.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi welcome from the sunny cold beach of new jersey usa


----------



## yorkrose52068 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome from New Smyrna Beach Florida, Happy New Year to you also :thumbup:


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome from Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Sydney Australia.
Wishing you and your family a Happy healthy and joyous New Year and peace in the world .


----------



## karole (Jun 15, 2011)

welcome from Montreal quebec


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome from Connecticut. Have you been knitting for a long time? You will find many patterns here, and lots and lots of help, if you ever need it.
...gloria


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan USA. Which part of China are you from? I visited Tianjin in June 2011.


----------



## asunshine54 (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome from Missouri.


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello from Michigan


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome from California. You will love this site!


----------



## PVCats55 (May 22, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina. It really is great to see so many different countries being represented. What a place we have here.


----------



## Oregon Jean (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome from Hillsboro, OR. Have been to China and loved it!


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from Northern PA!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi another welome from Robin Hood county Nottinghamshire Jan


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome and glad you are here.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome fron Northern California, near San Francisco! Glad you're here-- it's fun!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome and best wishes from Burbank, California. You will love this site.


----------



## Bettigene (Aug 4, 2011)

Indeed, welcome! We made five trips to China in the last 20 or so years. It was a marvelous experience and we are so fascinated by anything Chinese. May this new year coming see peace among all peoples of the world, that we respect one and other, agree where we can, allow others to be of a different mind and respect their opinion.
Bettigene from the southern Oregon coast, USA


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi - welcome from Central Florida. Whether you are a new knitter, or an experienced knitter, you will enjoy the friends you find here. jmc


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the site.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

NORASS said:


> I am very happy to hear that you was born in Southern China !and I also live in Southen ---Shantou city.Do you often come back to China ?
> 
> 
> JJMM88 said:
> ...


I am sorry to say that I haven't been back since I left China with my parents when I was 2 years old.


----------



## quilt_knit1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from Greentree, Pennsylvania. And Happy New Year!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome from Arizona


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

Welcome from San Antonio, TX USA!


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome from Mississippi, in the deep South of U.S. So glad you joined us! This site is habit forming!
Have a blessed New Year!
Martha in Mississippi


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

What a welcome! From the whole world and also from me, in Texas.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum Glad you joined uo us.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Greetings from Iowa

CeliaJ


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Carolina USA


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome from Florida. May this new year bring you all of your hopes and dreams! You are going to love this forum. Happy knitting!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Ni hao from centnral Illinois USA. Isn't this wonderful what one common thread can do.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome and Happy 2012 to you !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

welcome from Kaiwaka, New Zealand.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome from Kentucky


----------



## kimriazi (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi norass,
welcome to the forum.So good to hear from somebody from china.We dont get that many from asian countries joining us.I am chinese myself but emigrated to australia 35 years ago.Love my knitting and goes to a spinning ,knitting and weaving club every week.Very helpful and lovely people here.Happy 2012 year of rabbit


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

We are all glad to see you here. I don't think we have anybody else from China yet, and I've been waiting. No matter what time it is, somebody somewhere is knitting!

Welcome from North Carolina!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, NORASS, from Ohio, USA


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Welcome from Illinois. Happy New year to you.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum from another Floridian where we had a very warm Christmas day in the 80 degrees F.


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

I am very glad to meet so many friends from so many place.
Thank you very much again for all your kind and warn welcome.it is amazing and great fun to be here.


----------



## Marler (Aug 13, 2011)

A warm welcome from Virginia. I visited China last year...it was a wonderful trip. I enjoyed all the cities I visited.

This is a wonderful site for everyone who loves to knit.


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> Welcome from Connecticut. Have you been knitting for a long time? You will find many patterns here, and lots and lots of help, if you ever need it.
> ...gloria


Hello,thank you for your welcome.Yes ,i knit some years ago,i can knit by hand and machine:by hand ,i can only knit one pattern---jersey;by machine ,i can knit several panterns ,such as jacquard, intrasia ,eyelet ,fancy stitch.it is funny to knit.


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

jangail719 said:


> Welcome from Michigan USA. Which part of China are you from? I visited Tianjin in June 2011.


It is very glad to hear that you have been to China,I live in Guangdong province--which is located in south of China.Tianjin is a nice palce.i looking forward your next trip to China.if you come to China next time,could you inform me,I can as your tour guid for free.

:thumbup:


----------



## flchickwithsticks (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from sunny central Florida beaches....you will have fun with this site.


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Bettigene said:


> Indeed, welcome! We made five trips to China in the last 20 or so years. It was a marvelous experience and we are so fascinated by anything Chinese. May this new year coming see peace among all peoples of the world, that we respect one and other, agree where we can, allow others to be of a different mind and respect their opinion.
> Bettigene from the southern Oregon coast, USA


It is amazing to hear that you come to China FIVE times.which place of China did you visited ? what do you like China ?could you tell me more interesting thing about when you visit China .I am very interested to hear your China experience.I live in Shantou city,if you make trips to China next time ,pls let me know.


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> NORASS said:
> 
> 
> > I am very happy to hear that you was born in Southern China !and I also live in Southen ---Shantou city.Do you often come back to China ?
> ...


If you have time ,warn welcome to come back China.


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

kimriazi said:


> Hi norass,
> welcome to the forum.So good to hear from somebody from china.We dont get that many from asian countries joining us.I am chinese myself but emigrated to australia 35 years ago.Love my knitting and goes to a spinning ,knitting and weaving club every week.Very helpful and lovely people here.Happy 2012 year of rabbit


So happy to know you are a Chinese.can you still say Chinese ?i think australia is very nice county ,right ?do you often come back China ?


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

kimriazi said:


> Hi norass,
> welcome to the forum.So good to hear from somebody from china.We dont get that many from asian countries joining us.I am chinese myself but emigrated to australia 35 years ago.Love my knitting and goes to a spinning ,knitting and weaving club every week.Very helpful and lovely people here.Happy 2012 year of rabbit


 Oops,sorry but i need to correct that 2012 is dragon year.not rabbit.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome from Pennaylvania


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Marler said:


> A warm welcome from Virginia. I visited China last year...it was a wonderful trip. I enjoyed all the cities I visited.
> 
> This is a wonderful site for everyone who loves to knit.


Thank you very much for your warn welcome and which city of China you visited ?looking forward your next trip to China.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome from Indiana. Vistied parts of your country in 2006. Love your culture. Share some patterns and pictures with us?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome from South Australia


----------



## kimriazi (Mar 30, 2011)

NORASS said:


> kimriazi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi norass,
> ...


I went on a tour of china in 2006 with my husband to Biejing, shanghai,souzhou,wuhan and xian.In 2009, I went to hong kong and macao,and then to china to shenzen and the place where Dr Sun Yat Sen was born(cant remember the name of the city.I intend to visit maybe, the south west area like kuming,dali and lijang or mabe north west following the silk road.China is beautiful,so vast and so much to see.My parents are from china but I was born in Malaysia.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Arizona! Glad you joined!


----------



## Marler (Aug 13, 2011)

We were in Beijing for 3 days,saw Tian'anmen Square, Forbidden City, Summer Palace, Great Wall and had Peking Duck Banquet. Next to Xian to Terra Cotta Army and Shaanxi Museum. Next to Chengdu to see Wild Goose Pagoda, tea house, and Sichuan opera performance. Next to Chongqing to embark ship...12 days on Yangtze River. We traveled thru the 
3 Gorges Dam...the scenery was beautiful. We stopped at a different city each day. Last to Shanghai for 3 each days and then home. I am sorry we did not see the pandas while we were there. The trip was wonderful. I was so fortunate to see so much of China. I enjoyed each tour. The weather great, very warm, but it only rained 2 days. The food was spectacular.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome from Missori, USA. This site has quite a world perspective doesn't it ?


----------



## Peggi (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome from Georgia, USA!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan the MittenState!


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Another welcome from Virginia, USA. I live by the water on the Chesapeake Bay. It is so thrilling to have people from all over the world linked through knitting. Just think how well we all get toghter. Maybe more men should knit and we could have world peace.


----------



## kimriazi (Mar 30, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> Another welcome from Virginia, USA. I live by the water on the Chesapeake Bay. It is so thrilling to have people from all over the world linked through knitting. Just think how well we all get toghter. Maybe more men should knit and we could have world peace.


Yes i agree whole heartily.Men should start knitting ,then they know how relaxing it is.they then would not have so much time to stat making wars, but would instead be knitting things for poverty and world peace.


----------



## kaya (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi welcome from California, I am sure you really like this site.


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi,Kaya,Thank you very much for your kindly welcome.yes ,I like this site very much.I can study many pantern and make a lot of friends from all the world.It is very exciting.


kaya said:


> Hi welcome from California, I am sure you really like this site.


----------



## NORASS (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Janeway,sorry for my late reply!since I am very busy these days.sure ,I can share some picture to you.but I don't know what kind of pattern you want .May be you can send the email to my address and tell me what you need ,so that I can send to you. email adrees :[email protected]


Janeway said:


> Welcome from Indiana. Vistied parts of your country in 2006. Love your culture. Share some patterns and pictures with us?


----------

